# Dzelži / Hardware >  vajag dabut ara informaciju!

## ciipsli6

hello!
sanakusi problema ar manu pc..
Acer aspire 5100
sanaca ta kad kautkad Rudeni man pc nokrita no balkona 5-stāva  ::  :: 
nu taisams tur vairs nekaa nav..
velejos uzzinat ir kada vieta kur var cieto iztiiriit? tas itka izskatas vesels-vienkarši man tur ir iekša visa mūza bildes kuras negribetos zaudeet..  :: 
varbut varat ieteikt kadu vietu kur man varetu vinju izčekot un kautvai matricās sarakstit visus failus..  :: 
ceru uz atsaucibu  ::

----------


## andrievs

Ir tāds fantastisks vīrs Juris Šumahers - kādreizējs RTU pasniedzējs. (ceru ka vēl arvien pie labas veselības un darba spara)
Pat ar buldozeru sabrauktam vincham viņš izvilks "šķīvīšus", pārliks citā devaisē un vienu reizi nolasīs jebko, kas tur vēl būs palicis nolasāms.
Pie viņa dodoties (kā pie ekstrasensa) jāņem līdzi "komplekts" - esošā grabaažiņa + otrs HDD ar tādu pašu vai lielāku ietilpību + 100$ un visticamāk pēc 24h viss būs iekšā otrajā diskā.   Un tie 100$ vairāk ir priekš tam, lai atsijātu haļavšhikus - jo, ja cilvēkam ir žēl 100$ par sava diska saturu, tad viņam to saturu nemaz nevajag.

Šeit viņa e-pastu un telefonu nelikšu, jo mamma Google  uz atslēgas vārdiem Juris Šumahers visu iedod.

----------


## ciipsli6

> Ir tāds fantastisks vīrs Juris Šumahers - kādreizējs RTU pasniedzējs. (ceru ka vēl arvien pie labas veselības un darba spara)
> Pat ar buldozeru sabrauktam vincham viņš izvilks "šķīvīšus", pārliks citā devaisē un vienu reizi nolasīs jebko, kas tur vēl būs palicis nolasāms.
> Pie viņa dodoties (kā pie ekstrasensa) jāņem līdzi "komplekts" - esošā grabaažiņa + otrs HDD ar tādu pašu vai lielāku ietilpību + 100$ un visticamāk pēc 24h viss būs iekšā otrajā diskā.   Un tie 100$ vairāk ir priekš tam, lai atsijātu haļavšhikus - jo, ja cilvēkam ir žēl 100$ par sava diska saturu, tad viņam to saturu nemaz nevajag.
> 
> Šeit viņa e-pastu un telefonu nelikšu, jo mamma Google  uz atslēgas vārdiem Juris Šumahers visu iedod.


 100 dolaaru? vai latu?

----------


## Vikings

> 100 dolaaru? vai latu?


 Tas būtu vienalga - ja tā visa ir patiesība tad tā izdarīšana 24h laikā ir sviestmaize vienalga vai Ls vai $.

----------


## bbarda

Sveiki.jautājums mazliet ne tai virzienā.Pērkot datoru iekšā bija VISTA bet tika ieinstalēts 7winda,kad instalēja tad teica ka esot iekšējais iebuvētais windovs un nesot iespējams dabūt viņu ārā,un laika gaitā varot parādīties visādi gļuki.Nesen sāka pats taisīt restartus ik pēc kādas stundas,un pēc viena no tāda restarta parādījās VISTAS fīča kad uzvelk kursoru uz ikonas parādās maza bildīte kas atrodas mapē.parametri nav tikuši nekādi mainīti,ķemēt ar antivīrusiem ir mēģināts,nod32,kasperski,dr web,avast,nekas neuzrādās,bet skenējot ar AVZ4 utilītu saraksts lielākā daļa ir sarkans teksts.Ko varat pastāstīt,ko ieteikt,nesmu specālists šitajās lietās.

----------


## ciipsli6

> Sveiki.jautājums mazliet ne tai virzienā.Pērkot datoru iekšā bija VISTA bet tika ieinstalēts 7winda,kad instalēja tad teica ka esot iekšējais iebuvētais windovs un nesot iespējams dabūt viņu ārā,un laika gaitā varot parādīties visādi gļuki.Nesen sāka pats taisīt restartus ik pēc kādas stundas,un pēc viena no tāda restarta parādījās VISTAS fīča kad uzvelk kursoru uz ikonas parādās maza bildīte kas atrodas mapē.parametri nav tikuši nekādi mainīti,ķemēt ar antivīrusiem ir mēģināts,nod32,kasperski,dr web,avast,nekas neuzrādās,bet skenējot ar AVZ4 utilītu saraksts lielākā daļa ir sarkans teksts.Ko varat pastāstīt,ko ieteikt,nesmu specālists šitajās lietās.


 nu cik es zinu nav ta ka Pc ir ielikta kada proga un ara to nevar dabuut!
caur Biosu noformate HDD un caur biosu būto CD un instale sev velamo Windowsu!
tada fiča var paradiities ja windows ir tikts instalēts nebūtojot  :: 
(ja es kautkur kljudos,gudrakie-izlabojiem mani )  ::

----------

